# Texas Herf....maybe?



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Any of my Texas brothers ever thought about trying to put together a herf? Granted the state is big so it would depend on everyone's geography. Just thought I'd see if anyone was interested.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Since my wife got orders to Virginia we decideded rather go to PA for my sons biday we will go to Texas instead. So tenatively speaking we will be there April 4 to April 11. So if you guys are having it around that I time I would love to herf. I will be in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area those dates but I visit Texas to visit the in-laws all to often. After all the babling just let me know.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

:r 


And I thought you were just a post ho, but no you're a herf ho too. 


You know I'm just jealous.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd love this!!  
I know ther are several members int he Dallas/Fort Worth area. Let's do it there, since I'm willing to bet that's where most of the members are.

Now that we have the city worked out....who wants to name a place???

(Arlington Cigar, maybe....since it's right in the middle??  )


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm in Killeen, but my sis lives in Richardson, so it's only a 2 and half hour drive for me. I'd be willing to make it up that way for a gathering.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

galaga said:


> :r
> 
> And I thought you were just a post ho, but no you're a herf ho too.
> 
> You know I'm just jealous.


You know me a a little ho jumping around every where. 
Well I seen how the West Coast herfs, now the Central states, then off back to the East Coast to herf a little more. Besides it gives me an excuse to get out of spending time with the mother-in-law. I guess I should have started smoking sooner, then I could have gotten by just meeting the lady at my wedding  Now that I have post whored my way around this board I will go and whore it up on another thread, or until PDS puts my ides to use


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Well you better get your Mother in law a great Valentines gift. She sure is your excuse to having a lot of fun....


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

galaga said:


> Well you better get your Mother in law a great Valentines gift. She sure is your excuse to having a lot of fun....


I feel as I ma being alittle post whore  I thought going to to TX for my sons birthday was a good enough pres, for her. HEll I marrried her daughter so that should be good enought too. But knowing her, I better send her some flowers.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

What no one in Texas wants to herf?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dagrinch said:


> I'm in Killeen,


DAMN!! coppertop and I were just there for a few weeks (oct and nov).
i do believe he's heading back down there the end of march? 
we have 3 short trips down there, i don't know if i'm on one of them (my boss makes my teams schedule - i'm a figurehead basically, but i know my job, he doesn't).

anyway, if/when i get down there, i'll let you know.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

I'd like to see us put one on. I'm sure we can find a central point or common ground to meet and get our smoke on.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Let's do it!!!!

Who knows of a cool bar that we can get drinks at, and smoke it up. Maybe a sports bar so there's a bunch of TVs to check out, too. Does this sound like what everyone is looking for? 

Or are we wanting a bit higher class establishment? (Like something with dinner- and a private smoking den)



I am probably good-to-go, so count me in.

Let's hear some suggestions........Spring-Time Texas herf.....I like the sound of that!!


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

That sounds cool to me, I'm definitely in for that. 

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Seemed like our beloved herf thread is losing interest.....

So.....I am taking the bull by the horns and submitting this for your approval.

How about we hold it at the TAP-INN? It's located in historic Grapevine on Main street. That's pretty close to both Fort Worth and Dallas, and not too far for our members in McKinney/Corinth. (You know who you are!!).

Anyhow, one of the cool things about this place is that it's run by the cigar shop next door, Grapevine Cigar and Tobacco Company; and they have live music and food. (It's not just a bar....)

Here's a bit of info:

http://www.grapevinecigars.com/Tap-Inn.html

I was thinking of maybe a Friday night in a few weeks. maybe even making it a Thursday night St. Paddy Day celebration. That might be a good time as well. Who's in?

Vote now or forever hold your piece!! (Spelling error intentional!  )

Anybody have better ideas...?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Grapevine? BAH!

How about Cigar Lounge in McKinney? :r Seriously though, I don't know about layout/space in Grapevine but 2 Brothers in Plano has a big lounge at the front of the store, seating outside, and a nice place to eat next door.

121 is such a POS right now. Once they are done with it I can spend $20 in tolls and drive to Grapevine pretty quickly. 

I know Grapevine is between Dallas and Ft. Worth by how many members here live in West Texas? :BS 

Keep me in the loop on this. I may be able to beg my way into coming to one. I will let Aaron (hungsolo) know as well. He's out near Louisiana (Mesquite)  

-Matt-


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Well, Txmatt...I was suggesting this place because it is very large, has live music, a great bar, good food, plenty of TVs (including a 100" one, if I'm not mistaken) and it sits right next door to a fantastic cigar shop; owned by the same people. You can't get more cigar/party friendly than that!! I wouldn't want to impose on a small shop if our group got into large numbers; plus this just made sense to me. (I'm not suggesting this location in order to be convenient for me....it's actually about a 30 minute drive for me as well.....)

Now don't tell me that you wouldn't come just because of one stupid highway??  And tolls? I think we can take up a collection and get that covered for ya.....Hell if nothing else, the first drink is on me! :al


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

hey how far away from Oklahoma City is this? We'll be there on May 6th... I know it'll probably be too late for this herf but if it goes well maybe we can take a ride down if it's not too far.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Ms. Floydp said:


> hey how far away from Oklahoma City is this? We'll be there on May 6th... I know it'll probably be too late for this herf but if it goes well maybe we can take a ride down if it's not too far.


I've never actually driven to Okie City, But i believe it is about a 5 hour drive from the D/FW airport, which is very close to the location described above.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

I think we should have it in Austin..some where like Dan McCluskys located on world famous Sixth Street! We just had a local herf Feb 5th at the Stephen F.Austin Hotel and we had around 35 people in attendance (I'll see if I can hook up with the guy who took all the pics and I'll try to post em here) I can safely say I could recruit at least 20 wayward souls to help smoke up somebodys establishment around here.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I will be in Ft. Worth from 04 April 2005 to 10 april 2005. So if yens are still haveing a herf around then I would love to meet yens. If not next time I am visiting Texas. Let me know, cause I am ready to herf.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

So anyone in Ft Worth area want to get together for a little herfing. I will be there Monday for a week. I dont know where there is a good place to have it so I am open for suggestions. Well let me know what yens think. 

-Steve


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Well if you show the owner a little love (by buying some smokes) you might get to sit at a table for the customer appreciation Texas Holdem tourney that get's held at Serious Cigar in Houston from time to time. I'd call ahead to be sure though. Even if you don't like to lose money at the card table you can hang out and smoke. The next one is 4/2/05 and I'll be there if my wife's schedule permits. He's got some stuff that's worth the trip. Loads of AF Hemingway and some hard to get La Aurora and Ashton VSG stuff. And lots of people to talk with about cigars. I might just keep my money and hang outside and smoke. It's a huge L shaped humi. Impressive and worth a look if you are near FM1960. http://www.seriouscigar.com/. I see he's blowing out La Gloria Series R. Another hard to get smoke. No, I am not affiliated in any way.



MM2(SW)S said:


> So anyone in Ft Worth area want to get together for a little herfing. I will be there Monday for a week. I dont know where there is a good place to have it so I am open for suggestions. Well let me know what yens think.
> 
> -Steve


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

MM2(SW)S said:


> So anyone in Ft Worth area want to get together for a little herfing. I will be there Monday for a week. I dont know where there is a good place to have it so I am open for suggestions. Well let me know what yens think.
> 
> -Steve


I think a Fort Worth herf is a great idea. There are a number of decent places here to smoke (most of them are downtown) depending on the size of the group.

Lately, a new steakhouse called Blade's has been my favorite as they have a good bar with a great bartender and they stay open late--the drinks are a little pricey, but they're good.

Other good places to smoke: 
Del Frisco's;
Texas de Brazil (haven't been there in a while but used to have a good cigar lounge);
Fox & Hound (more of a sports bar, cheaper drinks, two locations);
Flying Saucer (the biggest beer selection I've ever seen but thanks to some anti-cigar zealots, you now have to smoke on the balcony);
Pop's Cigar Bar;
Tobacco Lane (the only decent cigar store around that I've across);

If anyone else knows of other spots, I'd love to hear about them.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

Springtime in Texas. I'm thinking that it's time to re-visit the idea of a herf. Anyone else thinking the same thing?


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

yeah I hear ya. I would love to see a herf happen!


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

croatan said:


> I think a Fort Worth herf is a great idea. There are a number of decent places here to smoke (most of them are downtown) depending on the size of the group.
> 
> Lately, a new steakhouse called Blade's has been my favorite as they have a good bar with a great bartender and they stay open late--the drinks are a little pricey, but they're good.
> 
> ...


There's a good cigar/wine shop in Ridmar mall called Bon Ton Roule.....
My favorite Cigar Shope is the Arlington Cigar Company on Green Oaks. They also have sister stores in Grapevine and Addison. The Tap-Inn Pub is next door to the one in Grapevine mentioned above. All are great places to go.

By the way, welcome to the jungle.....always glad to see yet another Texan around here..!!

We really need to get going on this thing. We just can't sit around and let those Virginians show us up!!! (They've already posted pictures of their herf!!!) :fu

So how about it? Let's pick a day!! I still like my idea above......but, of course, if everyone can agree on someplace else, I'm there!! :w


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

I think we need to be thinking of the big cities like Houston, Austin, and Dallas, or some destination that even outs drive time for the most people. Houston has the best restaurants, and Dallas the best cigar shops, and Austin the best scenery/night life.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Grapevine is about 45 mins from me, but I'll make the trip if everyone can agree. 

A slightly more impromptu mini-herf would also be fun; anyone want to meet at Blade's in downtown FW in the next couple of weeks?

I'll be out of town the last weekend in April/first weekend in May but aside from that I'll meet y'all whereever.


----------



## falconpunch99 (Feb 15, 2005)

Time is ticking away.........are we ever going to agree on a place, time and date????


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Now you guys start posting. I was there for 10 days wanting to meet ya, but know you couldnt post then. I quess ya dont like SOCal guys  MAybe next time.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

MM2(SW)S said:


> Now you guys start posting. I was there for 10 days wanting to meet ya, but know you couldnt post then. I quess ya dont like SOCal guys  MAybe next time.


Hey, I posted and even PM'd you, but what response did I get, none! :tg

Guess you'll just have to come out again


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

falconpunch99 said:


> I think we need to be thinking of the big cities like Houston, Austin, and Dallas, or some destination that even outs drive time for the most people. Houston has the best restaurants, and Dallas the best cigar shops, and Austin the best scenery/night life.


 Springtime? Herf?

Don't mean to pry, but what about San Antonio? I did post this: All-Texas Herf before when you guys were talking about a Texas herf. Every member here is welcome. I would have thought someone would have posted there by now. It would be great to meet all of you. There are already 45 people attending so far and we have some great things planned.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Texas is a big state......I think we may need to have more than one herf!!  

The San Antonio thing looks fun, but for me it's going to be difficult to get away to go.

How about we plan a herf for North Texas in the Metroplex, (the San Antonio herf is apparently set.....) and maybe plan on another one for the Houston area?

How 'bout it Texans????  

We can't let those guys from SoCal and Virginia show us up!!! :bx


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Just thought I'd resurrect this since I noticed we've had a few new D/FW members join in the last month or so.

So...what say you?

Anybody free next Monday? A little start the week off right with a smoke, perhaps?


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Anyone from Houston/Galveston area?


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

DKim81 said:


> Anyone from Houston/Galveston area?


Oh yeah, there's several in your area!! (The names escape me at the moment....)

:sb And I still want to know WHEN IS NORTH TEXAS GONNA HERF IT UP???


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

GRINCH!!

FYI - coppertop and I will be in Killeen from the 20th until the night of the 24th.

i know short notice, but we're flying from minnesota straight down to texas for another short seminar/exercise...


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

im in DFW area


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

bigdog20 said:


> im in DFW area


Too bad you missed this herf back in '05! Just messin with you


----------

